# Two year old girl gets run over in China and nobody cares.



## mook jong man (Oct 17, 2011)

Is this what the human race has come to ?
Are we that lacking in moral fibre that we just ignore a little girl that's been injured ?
This is just so damned depressing.


http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...-street-in-china/story-e6freoox-1226169274282


----------



## Omar B (Oct 18, 2011)

Pretty bad, but it's China so I don't expect much.  Ever hear how they perform their late term abortions there?


----------



## Cyriacus (Oct 18, 2011)

Mm.

Im not going to criticise the People for not Helping.
Im going to criticise them for not Calling for Help.

Much in the same way as if I witnessed a Car Crash.
The first thing id do is call Emergency Services - Then decide if itd be worth doing anything or not. Because ultimately, its the first one that counts.
In this Scenario, id have checked for a Damaged Spine - If it was not Damaged, id have moved her off the Road.
If it was, id have Redirected Traffic.
But as for actually directly Helping - Unless someones Survival was dependent on it, not likely.
If something went wrong id be to blame.

But thats a whole other chain of events - Things could have been done. Just not necessarily what everyone probably expects, which would be stereotypically abandoning everything and running to her aid.

Telephones = The Answer.
Apparently noone felt like it though, the twats.


----------



## mook jong man (Oct 18, 2011)

I will criticise the soul less bastards , they could have blocked the road at both ends so she couldn't get run over again , they could have called for an ambulance etc.

But the pricks did nothing , and for that , they all stand condemned.


----------



## Jenna (Oct 18, 2011)

I am likewise horrified at the apparent inhumanity (and I have seen similar in real life after an attack) and but this is a common psychological phenomenon referred to as the *bystander effect* - when there is a crowd, we as individuals expect it is not our job to intervene and rather it is the job of someone else.


----------



## Cyriacus (Oct 18, 2011)

Jenna said:


> I am likewise horrified at the apparent inhumanity (and I have seen similar in real life after an attack) and but this is a common psychological phenomenon referred to as the *bystander effect* - when there is a crowd, we as individuals expect it is not our job to intervene and rather it is the job of someone else.


So pretty much a shortened up version of your Signature?


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 18, 2011)

One of the joys of living on a military garrison, (it's bigger than many towns), is that in cases of accidents there is always people who will help, soldiers being training to think on their feet and not afraid of getting involved are brilliant in accidents. they get everything sorted before the emergency services arrive. There's competent first aid for the injured, traffic control for any vehicles, details being taken, it's a smooth operation, very easy for the amby and police crews to take over.


----------



## Jenna (Oct 18, 2011)

Cyriacus said:


> So pretty much a shortened up version of your Signature?


Well, contextually completely different and but yes, I think psychologically similar, I would not argue with that.  It is a dangerous reflection of apathy and conformity.  Here, these bystanders - because they are numerous - conclude to theirselves that either someone else is looking after this poor child's situation (perhaps better than they) or they conclude that it is not their business.  Nobody else is helping and so they feel then there is a precedent NOT to help.  This is exactly the social conformity that leads to all kinds of dangerous things.


----------



## NSRTKD (Oct 18, 2011)

I probably sound like a coward, but I can't bring myself to watch the video. I have three small children and this is the stuff of nightmares.

That being said, I was on a busy street with a ton of cars and saw a motorcycle get t-boned. I pulled over (my children were not with me) and helped a woman keep her leg still while waiting for emergency crews. Her foot was almost completely severed, and she was in massive pain. I felt it was my duty to help, since I was closest to the incident and was able to help. Sure, 30+ other people were around, but since I was ABLE to be by her side right away, I just DID. It was only afterwards that I thought about the consequences, such as handling someone else's blood without gloves (it was unavoidable, her injuries were so bad, but I suppose I could have chosen to just call rather than hold her hand, etc). I even worried about getting sued for NOT doing more, if she lost her life. I wonder if these passersby on the street worried about the same things, or if they just didn't care, or if they just didn't notice that something was actually wrong with the girl, so wrapped up in their own worlds they seem.

But the situation I found myself helping at was also the stuff of nightmares, since I don't even prefer gory movies if given the choice.

I hope the people who ignored her are haunted by their own indifference, and have nightmares too.


----------



## Cyriacus (Oct 18, 2011)

naomisarah said:


> I probably sound like a coward, but I can't bring myself to watch the video. I have three small children and this is the stuff of nightmares.



Yeah, dont.
You really dont need to, anyway. Girl On Road > Hit By Truck > People Pass By > Another Truck Go Over > You really dont know anything you wouldnt know from Reading ahead.


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 18, 2011)

Okay, I've calmed down enough now to type words that aren't expletives.  I can perhaps see people avoiding an adult lying in the middle of the street, if they had not seen the accident; after all you never know what you are getting yourself into. I've avoided unconscious 'drunks' myself in my time (tho' none in the middle of the road I have to say).  But to deliberately walk around a little girl, clearly injured ... for ****s sake!   As for the driver of the first van ... I can only hope that your conscience will give you appropriate punishment for that bad judgement to hit-and-run (having been the victim of such myself I might be a little more angry than most about such actions).

Okay, maybe not all the expletives were gone .


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 18, 2011)

Quoting from the Daily Mail site, here is where the problem lies.  That kind of nonsense has to stop:

*Many people in China are hesitant to help people who appear to be in distress over fears they will be blamed.*
*High-profile law suits have ended with good Samaritans ordered to pay hefty fines to individuals they sought to help.*


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 18, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> Quoting from the Daily Mail site, here is where the problem lies.  That kind of nonsense has to stop:
> 
> *Many people in China are hesitant to help people who appear to be in distress over fears they will be blamed.*
> *High-profile law suits have ended with good Samaritans ordered to pay hefty fines to individuals they sought to help.*


 WHY???

What is the philosophy and purpose in having to make rescuers pay a fine for helping????

Ceicei


----------



## Josh Oakley (Oct 18, 2011)

The whole thong is disgusting


----------



## Cyriacus (Oct 18, 2011)

Ceicei said:


> WHY???
> 
> What is the philosophy and purpose in having to make rescuers pay a fine for helping????
> 
> Ceicei


To be fair, its being paid to who they sought to help. One would hope the Person they helped would give it back.


----------

